# Help create my pre-e plan...



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

On hand now, I have Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, Simazine and will have Isoxaben any day now.

Due to fast approaching cooler weather, I sprayed 1/2 full year rate of prodiamine yesterday. My intention is to spray Simazine in a few weeks and possibly mix isoxaben in with it for broadleafs.

Help me out guys...set up a program for me, how would you do it? I have lots of questions...do split apps for simazine? split app for isoxaben? Should I have sprayed the simazine already, with the prodiamine?


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Following.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> On hand now, I have Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, Simazine and will have Isoxaben any day now.
> 
> Due to fast approaching cooler weather, I sprayed 1/2 full year rate of prodiamine yesterday. My intention is to spray Simazine in a few weeks and possibly mix isoxaben in with it for broadleafs.
> 
> Help me out guys...set up a program for me, how would you do it? I have lots of questions...do split apps for simazine? split app for isoxaben? Should I have sprayed the simazine already, with the prodiamine?


Yes you could have tank mixed the simazine in with prodiamine but since you didn't I would wait and do half rate with your isoxaben when you receive it. Prodiamine and Dithiopyr are same modes of action so maybe in the spring do full rate of dithiopyr with half rates of isoxaben and simazine and alternate to full rate of prodiamine with half rates of isoxaben and simazine next fall. Hopefully this makes sense and I didn't ramble on too much.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

So...
1/2 rate prodiamine (done)
0.5 rate simazine / full rate isoxaben (do soon)

full rate dithiopyr / 0.5 rate Isoxaben / 0.5 rate simazine (spring)
full rate prodiamine / 0.5 rate Isoxaben / 0.5 rate simazine (fall)

I assume that will provide long enough coverage to reach the next application?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

My thinking for not applying the simazine just yet was to take advantage of its Post-M properties for anything that may begin to pop up early.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Another question about 1/2 apps of isoxaben and simazene... isn't that the same as applying the lower doses which only covers certain weeds?


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> So...
> 1/2 rate prodiamine (done)
> 0.5 rate simazine / full rate isoxaben (do soon)
> 
> ...


Yes this should offer good coverage between applications. If I have time I like mixing half of my product and apply in one direction fill up tank with other half and apply in perpendicular direction. I feel this completely blankets my area.


----------



## zcabe (May 1, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> Another question about 1/2 apps of isoxaben and simazene... isn't that the same as applying the lower doses which only covers certain weeds?


Good question but I'm not positive the answer. I look at my yearly max allowed and split that is how I come up with half rate.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> Another question about 1/2 apps of isoxaben and simazene... isn't that the same as applying the lower doses which only covers certain weeds?


The simazine label talks to this. 1 qt/A for annual bluegrass and 2 at/A for other weeds


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

It looks like simazine has a yearly max of 3qts/acre so maybe I will do 1.5qt/acre each application...


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@bassadict69 the label is interesting. the 3qt/acre max shows up in the turf grasses for sod but below it in the turfgrass for laws section it doesn't have the 3qt/acre max rate.

IT states

Where annual bluegrass is the major weed, use 1 qt./A (22 ml or 0.75 fl. oz. per 1,000 sq. ft.). Use 2 qts./A (22-44 ml or 0.75-1.5 fl. oz. per 1,000 sq. ft.) for control of other weeds. However, do not exceed 1 qt./A per treatment on newly sprigged turfgrass or on hybrid bermudagrass such as Tiflawn, Tifway, and Ormond. For control of summer annuals which emerge after the initial application, apply an additional 1 qt./A at least 30 days after the initial application, but not after June 1. However, do not make more than two applications per year.

Is that saying you can go 2qt/acre on the initial and then 1qt/acre after 30 days if need be?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm so confused! LOL!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@bassadict69 I would go with the lower rate for the first application and see how your St. Augustine responds. Then I would follow up with another in about 60 days again. Maybe overlap in a small area to see how it responds at the higher rate.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Since I'm a little bit slow, can you list your per 1000 rates? I haven't used the simazine before, but I'm interested in using multiple products like you are doing. If I just wanted to use prodiamine and simazine what rates should I be doing? Should I use the 6 month rate of prodiamine and come back with the simazine 6-8 weeks later at the .75/1000? Or should I use a lesser rate of prodiamine? I definitely noticed some late summer weeds sprouting up so maybe making that second application will help that.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Swiftkickyo I think you are right on target. Prodiamine (1/2 rate) with Simazine .75 rate (hybrid bermuda) and then follow up in 6-8 weeks with another .75 oz of Simazine.

Then in the Spring use your next 1/2 rate of Prodiamine. You could also do a 1/4 rate around Feb 15-30 then another 1/4 rate 30-60 days later to try and extend your coverage a little longer.

THe question is what type of weeds are you seeing. If they are broadleaf weeds (spurge, henbit) I would consider adding Isoxaben or Gallery.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

I definitely get some henbit and spurge, but poa was my big one last season. So it's ok to put prodiamine and simazine down at the same time? Also, what is the shelf life of simazine? I have around 6000 square feet of yard so I would hate for it to go to waste before I could use it. Are there any vendors that sell it in smaller containers?

Thanks for your help BTW!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

You found the thread I was going to link with @Mister Bill selling Simazine. Just bought some from him myself and it was a pretty easy process.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Swiftkickyo You will get maybe 3-5 years of life if you keep at house temperature. Either look to sell some in the marketplace, or give some to a friend. A longer shelf life may come from the granular . If you can find a split like @mjh648 mentioned that would be best for your size yard.

https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/simazine-90df-herbicide-10-pounds-same-as-princep-cal-90-471?zenid=5429e35ad5daaed417d7db8a26b102e1

I have not seen it in smaller quantities.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cldrunner you store all your lawn stuff inside your house? Guess I need to rethink my garage storage especially in Texas heat.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@mjh648 I store all my chemical in my shed. With my size yard and also sharing with my neighbor (1.5 acres) I will not keep any chemical longer than 3 years. I also have an acre behind me that I am slowly growing in with native grasses and planting wildflowers (work in progress.). Lesson from last year Texas Bluebonnets do not like wet soil.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @Swiftkickyo You will get maybe 3-5 years of life if you keep at house temperature. Either look to sell some in the marketplace, or give some to a friend. A longer shelf life may come from the granular . If you can find a split like @mjh648 mentioned that would be best for your size yard.
> 
> https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/simazine-90df-herbicide-10-pounds-same-as-princep-cal-90-471?zenid=5429e35ad5daaed417d7db8a26b102e1
> 
> I have not seen it in smaller quantities.


this is a cheaper option than the liquid I ordered.


----------

